# should I buy Samsung UA40EH5000R



## sirfamol85 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi All,

Will you guys give +1 to this model ?
My max budget is 50K.

Thanks,
Amol


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 17, 2012)

In that budget that is the best option, you can get it for around 48k or may be less.


----------



## sirfamol85 (Oct 17, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> In that budget that is the best option, you can get it for around 48k or may be less.



what you think about LG 42LS3400 ?


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 17, 2012)

LG is good in 3D TV segment. If you want a normal LED or simply a smart LED TV then opt for Samsung.


----------

